# How do i hack into myspace



## crm892003 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi, i locked myself out of my myspace i changed my password and i can not rember what i set it *** i think i misspelled the password but if any one knows how to hack myspace plz tell me there might be a little bit of money in it


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

we do not help with this sort of enquiry, read the forum rules

either ask myspace for help or create a new account there

this is now closed


----------

